# Films sur le cloud uniquement pour la nouvelle apple TV?



## stéphane83 (8 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Une nouvelle mise à jour a été proposée hier pour l'apple tv.
Or, en ce qui concerne la possibilité de visionner les films achetés, cette fonctionnalité est elle réservée à la nouvelle apple tv?
Merci


----------



## Queerasfolk (8 Mars 2012)

Normalement, c'est aussi dispo sur l'ATV2.

C'est en tout cas ce qu'annonce Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4448

(par contre, à tous les coups, c'est uniquement réservé aux américains)


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Mars 2012)

Queerasfolk a dit:


> Normalement, c'est aussi dispo sur l'ATV2.
> 
> C'est en tout cas ce qu'annonce Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4448
> 
> (par contre, à tous les coups, c'est uniquement réservé aux américains)



Oui en tout cas mise à jour de dispo nouvelle interface mais pas de rubriques achats


----------



## Kamidh (8 Mars 2012)

Usa only


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Usa only



Tout comme iTunes match lors de son lancement.
Nous devrons patienter encore...


----------



## Kamidh (8 Mars 2012)

Exact, il faut des accords spécifiques pour chaque pays.


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Exact, il faut des accords spécifiques pour chaque pays.



Et dire que j'ai dû tout convertir mes dvd, mes vidéos, va y avoir du travail pour notre vidéothèque :
Plus de problème de format ou d'encodage différent : Full HD à fond!
Manque plus que le lecteur bluray intégré au mac afin d'envoyer la vidéo via airplay!
(humour)


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Et dire que j'ai dû tout convertir mes dvd, mes vidéos, va y avoir du travail pour notre vidéothèque :
> Plus de problème de format ou d'encodage différent : Full HD à fond!
> Manque plus que le lecteur bluray intégré au mac afin d'envoyer la vidéo via airplay!
> (humour)



J'ai cru comprendre que ça ne fonctionnerait que pour les films achetés sur itunes.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Mars 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que ça ne fonctionnerait que pour les films achetés sur itunes.



oui, mais via le partage à domicile les films hd pourront être visionnés dorénavant.


----------

